# A foster home for senior goldens



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

This is wonderful.........I can't think of anything better than having a houseful of Senior Goldens.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

I love this, thanks for sharing it.


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

Thank you for sharing this. I love it. What a strong woman. I thought about doing this and then after going through the experience of having Luke get cancer and passing on, I don't know if I'm strong enough. Her attitude is wonderful. What a lucky little girl to have her as a mom and to be learning this level of kindness.


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

diane0905 said:


> Thank you for sharing this. I love it. What a strong woman. I thought about doing this and then after going through the experience of having Luke get cancer and passing on, I don't know if I'm strong enough. Her attitude is wonderful. What a lucky little girl to have her as a mom and to be learning this level of kindness.


Thanks, yes I especially like the impact it is having on her daughter. Moving...


----------



## Jessica0.0 (Oct 15, 2019)

It's a really touching story. The mother saves many adorable lives and teaches the daughter what compassion and responsibility are. Thanks for sharing this!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

That's a great story, thanks for sharing it!


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

When we lost Honey after 12 years--adopted at 1 1/2 or so, heart worm positive---I applied at the nearest golden rescue and even paid $10 toapply on line and my request was a senior dog as we are seniors. I also applied at the nearest Great Pyrenees Rescue, same town. I didn't hear a word from the golden rescue (and I had donate to them many times), but in a week my 3 references and vet had been checked with by the Pyr Rescue and a home e visit et up and we went thru the list and picked a 7 year old blind Pyr who had been abuse his entire first 6 yrs, then fostered by one who was a full time professor and mother to a toddler and a f other fostr dogs. He was kept in a room except for going potty, vt, etc. Blind his entire life, stunted due to being crated his frist 6 years, chronic ear infect (was being fed vegan dog food by foster as she is vegan), he was a pitiful boy---I think that is why we kept coming back to him when picking one. We only had him 3 1/2 weeks before hemangiosarcoma took him, but he was totally free those weeks. Back door open, fountain beside it and he learnd at once that was the way in and out. I had sent photos of him in the yard, sprawled out sleeping in the house, told of how he was doing, and then the sad phone call. I got a card from them saying we had given him the best 3 1/2 weeks of his life. We instantly adopted another 7 year old Pyr and a stroke of luck, we got an 11 year old golden retriever that w had almost 2 years. When that Pyr was taken by liver disease last Dec. we adopted another Pyr who turne 10 3 months after we got it. We have aadopted these dogs making their vet bills, all expenses ours and being in mid 70's with several health problems and living on social security, it does gt a lttle tough--are paying for adequan injections for our Pyur now. But knowing that each has gone knowing they were loved, each going with their head in my lap while told them I lovd them is very important to me. They didn't die alone. They didn't die unwanted. They didn't die wondering what they did to deserve being alone. And when Princess Jewel is gone,m no mor aoptions, but will try to foster a golden, a Pyr, an Irish Settr or an English Setter, th breeds of dogs I have known my 74 years and have own and lovd over 63 years


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

3 goldens said:


> When we lost Honey after 12 years--adopted at 1 1/2 or so, heart worm positive---I applied at the nearest golden rescue and even paid $10 toapply on line and my request was a senior dog as we are seniors. I also applied at the nearest Great Pyrenees Rescue, same town. I didn't hear a word from the golden rescue (and I had donate to them many times), but in a week my 3 references and vet had been checked with by the Pyr Rescue and a home e visit et up and we went thru the list and picked a 7 year old blind Pyr who had been abuse his entire first 6 yrs, then fostered by one who was a full time professor and mother to a toddler and a f other fostr dogs. He was kept in a room except for going potty, vt, etc. Blind his entire life, stunted due to being crated his frist 6 years, chronic ear infect (was being fed vegan dog food by foster as she is vegan), he was a pitiful boy---I think that is why we kept coming back to him when picking one. We only had him 3 1/2 weeks before hemangiosarcoma took him, but he was totally free those weeks. Back door open, fountain beside it and he learnd at once that was the way in and out. I had sent photos of him in the yard, sprawled out sleeping in the house, told of how he was doing, and then the sad phone call. I got a card from them saying we had given him the best 3 1/2 weeks of his life. We instantly adopted another 7 year old Pyr and a stroke of luck, we got an 11 year old golden retriever that w had almost 2 years. When that Pyr was taken by liver disease last Dec. we adopted another Pyr who turne 10 3 months after we got it. We have aadopted these dogs making their vet bills, all expenses ours and being in mid 70's with several health problems and living on social security, it does gt a lttle tough--are paying for adequan injections for our Pyur now. But knowing that each has gone knowing they were loved, each going with their head in my lap while told them I lovd them is very important to me. They didn't die alone. They didn't die unwanted. They didn't die wondering what they did to deserve being alone. And when Princess Jewel is gone,m no mor aoptions, but will try to foster a golden, a Pyr, an Irish Settr or an English Setter, th breeds of dogs I have known my 74 years and have own and lovd over 63 years


Thanks your sharing your story! You have been very kind and giving to needy and deserving souls.


----------

